# problem



## pigeon kid (May 19, 2007)

i bought a vitamin product called "colombine B-Pure" so i can keep my pigeons healthy and my dad says that its ONLY for racing birds and not for birds that spend there whole life in a cage.

is this true? can i use it on the "prisoners for life" pigeons or is it just for racing birds??


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

pigeon kid said:


> i bought a vitamin product called "colombine B-Pure" so i can keep my pigeons healthy and my dad says that its ONLY for racing birds and not for birds that spend there whole life in a cage.
> 
> is this true? can i use it on the "prisoners for life" pigeons or is it just for racing birds??


Where did you buy it?


----------



## pigeon kid (May 19, 2007)

siegle pigeons catalog


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, it appears to be vitamins and I give ALL of my birds vitamins once a week. The flyers, the breeders, the prisoners...........all of them. Don't see where it would hurt them at all.


----------



## pigeon kid (May 19, 2007)

thank you for answering!! 


its just my dad thinks that it makes them get bigger musles and other stuff for racing birds only and i said u can give it to all birds and he said to ask my homeies on pigeon talk. =D


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

There is no harm, but only bebefits. Any pigeon can appreciate it only draw back is that it may be heavy on your wallet


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Vitamins are good for your pigeons, I give vitamins in the water every couple of weeks! The product I use was recommended by "Dennis Weinreich"

It's called "Vitaton 34"
http://www.pigeon.co.za/medic/Vitaton34.jpg
VITATON 34

Reg. Nr. V4676 Act 36 of 1947

A vitamin, mineral and trace supplement for routine use in pigeons and cage birds.

* The most popular vitamin supplement for pigeons in South Africa.
* Combines the perfect balance of vitamins, minerals and trace elements in a affordable water-soluble powder.
* Routine use is recommended to improve performance and breeding results.
* Recommended as an adjunct to antibiotic treatment.


Here are some other products you may be interested in! For your viewing pleasure!

http://www.pigeon.co.za/medic/product_list.htm


----------



## pigeon kid (May 19, 2007)

does any one know any good External Parasite Products?
and i need one that goes in there baths and its ok for them to drink it..


----------



## pigeon kid (May 19, 2007)

because i cant find any at the IFA. or at siegel pigeons catalog


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

pigeon kid said:


> does any one know any good External Parasite Products?
> and i need one that goes in there baths and its ok for them to drink it..


You can use Sevin Dust on them. Just sprinkle a little on them being careful not to get it in their eyes, nose, mouth.........if the birds have mites then this is what you need to do to get rid of them. Once the birds are pest free, get some Twenty Mule Team Borax and Wal-Mart or the grocery store. Put 1 tablespoon in a gallon of bath water. It won't hurt them if they drink a little of the water. Just never let them get to the powder.
Here's what it looks like. 
http://www.20muleteamlaundry.com/index.cfm?page_id=56


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Renee,
When I use the kitty litter pans for bathing, do you mix Borax by the gallon and put it in the pan or just put a tablespoon in the bath water? I guess I put about two gallons in each pan.

George


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Avion said:


> Renee,
> When I use the kitty litter pans for bathing, do you mix Borax by the gallon and put it in the pan or just put a tablespoon in the bath water? I guess I put about two gallons in each pan.
> 
> George


I use those big plastic laundry detergent jugs......they aren't exactly 2 gallons, but close. I put the borax in the jug, mix it with a bit of HOT water, then fill with cooler water and then poor it in the kitty litter pan. 
I have on a really hot day, just dumped some borax in the pan and filled the pans with the water hose, but that's when it's 90 to 100 degrees out. I don't like giving them ice cold water normally, although I've heard that's what they like? I sure wouldn't like it.


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

So it should be OK to put a couple of tablespoons into the litter pan that is about half full of water?

George


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Avion said:


> So it should be OK to put a couple of tablespoons into the litter pan that is about half full of water?
> 
> George


yes, I don't measure exactly.........


----------



## pigeon kid (May 19, 2007)

what my pigeons got is bullet bugs? or somthing like that where you can see little holes in there tail feathers. 

and once there bug free THEN give them the stuff. is this correct? 
and what does the dust stuff do, where can i get it?


----------



## pigeon kid (May 19, 2007)

is it like saw dust???


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

pigeon kid said:


> what my pigeons got is bullet bugs? or somthing like that where you can see little holes in there tail feathers.
> 
> and once there bug free THEN give them the stuff. is this correct?
> and what does the dust stuff do, where can i get it?


Hi PK,

You can get Sevin dust at Home Depot, Lowe's, just about any home improvement store or garden/nursery store. Yes, use the Sevin Dust to get rid of the bugs and then start the birds on the 20 Mule Team Borax baths.

Terry


----------

